# Don Lino Africa Tembo Cigar Review - slightly below average



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I knew before I smoked this that you need to give these time in the humidor because the oils build up too fast as you smoke, and I guess I still di...

Read the full review here: Don Lino Africa Tembo Cigar Review - slightly below average


----------

